# dx help?



## NJcoder (Jan 18, 2011)

If a patient has necrotic tissue and gangrene of finger would it be coded to gangrene? Code 785.4? Is there a separate code for necrotic finger?  thank you!


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 18, 2011)

NJcoder said:


> If a patient has necrotic tissue and gangrene of finger would it be coded to gangrene? Code 785.4? Is there a separate code for necrotic finger?  thank you!



Necrotic tissue is a sign/symptom of gangrene, so you would only code the gangrene.  Hope this helps!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi,
You can code only the gangrene -785.4.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

